
Drinking Ernest Shackleton's Whisky (2011) - kevlar1818
https://www.nytimes.com/2011/07/24/magazine/drinking-ernest-shackletons-whisky.html
======
camtarn
"As a prophylactic measure, they were drinking their Scotch mixed with Irn-
Bru"

...and they asked these barbarians about whisky?!

I have never heard of anybody here in Scotland drinking whisky mixed with Irn-
Bru, except as a dare. Expensive whisky is drunk neat, or with a bit of water;
never with ice. Increasingly, nowadays, you get whisky cocktails. Cheap
blended whisky is also drunk neat, or with beer (either side-by-side or as a
boilermaker, with the shotglass of whisky dropped into a pint of beer), or
with soda water or lemonade.

Irn-Bru is usually drunk with vodka.

~~~
treerock
Pretty sure Bells and Irn Bru collaborated on an 'alcopop' a few years back.

Edit: by a few years I mean the late 90s. Getting old.

------
jaziek
I have a bottle of this replica whisky. Got it as a gift last year. I'm not
enough of an enthusiast to say much more than "yes, this does taste very good"
but I do very much enjoy the story around it.

